

Show HN: SoloWizard - Configurable Chef Script to Bootstrap your OS-X - tomhallett
http://www.solowizard.com

======
jyu
I just set up a new dev env on a new OSX, took about 1 day of toying around
with a bunch of stuff. Having a preset recipe to follow would have saved me a
ton of frustration. When I get another dev machine, will definitely give this
a whirl.

------
tomhallett
Hi this is Tom, the author of SoloWizard. I would really appreciate any ones
feedback on the product! :)

------
gstamp
Very nicely done. I'd love a version of this that worked on Linux as well.

~~~
tomhallett
Thanks, agreed.

If there is linux support, one direction it could go is configurable chef
script to setup a linux webserver. Where the sweetspot is those one-off linode
servers you have to scrap together for a small project, where a full chef-
server would be overkill.

------
taligent
You are one magnificent bastard. It looks very cool and sorely needed.

Few things. Firstly it would be nice to use collapsible sections for the FAQ
or something to make the page simpler. Secondly it might be nice to mention
that you are using brew to install most of the scripts. Just so I know where
everything will end up. Thirdly maybe capitalise create.

~~~
tomhallett
Thanks!

Yeah, the FAQ section is a little unwieldy... I will make a note to clean that
up. I will make the 2 small tweaks now (brew/capitalization).

~~~
taligent
Just a thought that maybe you could let some of those Mac Mini colocation
hosting companies know about it as well. I am sure this would be a godsend for
server deployments and they may already have scripts/free time they can
contribute.

